# Telluride Advice and Tips??



## unfmoose (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll ask around for a good shop. Most places there are snowboard friendly. A couple shops are in Telluride and Mountain Village. Boot Doctors in MV seems pretty decent the few times I have been in there. They have a whole room for snowboarding. There is a guy that hangs out in MV and does wax jobs and from what I hear he does well. I went up for my first day yesterday and was kinda disappointed, don't get me wrong, I love that mountain and this is my 3rd season riding it, I have just been spoiled the last 2 years with the snow. There were 17" of fresh on New Years Eve, and it was skied off by yesterday. Powder was still plentiful in the trees though. I went with a buddy who went on New Years Eve and said it was much better. The Telluride side had tons of powder in the trees. The snow also got skied off due to the fact that the week between Christmas and New Years is their busiest and I usually avoid it. Lines will not be existent while you are there.
Prospect Basin is mostly blues and greens, but has some of the best runs and tree riding on the mountain. Lift 4 and 5 get the most traffic but are good early on a powder day. Hopefully it snows up there this week or a storm comes in by next week. If you like steep, lift 9 and 8 are good for that as is Revelation Bowl. You will love it there!


----------



## eat_n_it (Dec 21, 2009)

the wax guy by the fire pit in mountain village does a good job! and like mentioned, all the shops are snowboarder friendly... but i personally think mountain village would be a better bet than any shop in downtown telluride 



unfmoose said:


> The snow also got skied off due to the fact that the week between Christmas and New Years is their busiest and I usually avoid it.


True that!!! I was up on the mountain 5 days straight from the 28th to the the 1st and it was hella packed but the lines move fast, especially if you jump in the singles line!


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

screw that yuppy imperialist dump that is mountain village. Definitely built on the housing bubble and now that the bubble has burst it is suffering hard. The town itself is where it's at! Check out Slopestyle below the little park on main street. It only carries snowboard stuff.

----------------
Now playing: Gui Boratto - No Turning Back
via FoxyTunes


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

*Telluride trip Booked*

I am going to be there from 21 through the 25th. I guess it will be packed on the weekend, for Presidents day. 

Has anybody ever taken a lesson from this place? I was going to do a full day lesson, but $625 is a little steep! For that price I should be certified pro by the end of day,JK of course, but damn that a lot of money for one day!

This is my first snowboard trip out west, I am a little worried about the altitude thing...I am hoping I can adjust....


----------

